# Red Cherry selective breeding?



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been very successful breeding RCS in my tank. I started with a batch of 12 and it quickly (From Feb to June) went to over 300 in my 37 gallon tank.

Most of my shrimp have transparent bodies with red dots, lines etc. They are predominantly red but still have that part of their carapace that can be seen through. Two of the larger shrimp, what I assume to be from the first batch I got now all grown up, are solid red. They have lighter almost brick red lines down their backs but have no parts you can see through. Is this just what happens as they age? Or are these specimen I should pull aside and attempt to selectively breed? I don't have a good macro camera but am working on trying to get a few good shots this weekend to explain this better. 

They are a bit like CRS in the respect of not being clear. But they have no white. Any thoughts?

-Daniel


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

I have RCS for almost a year now, most of them (females) will get solid red as they age. Some will be bright red, others brownish, most somewhere in between.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

as asgard has alluded to, the females tend to get red... the males basically are more clear.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. I hadn't seen photos similar to what I am seeing in my tank so I assumed I had something cool going on... Too bad.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I tried taking the really white ones out.
About 6-10 of them.
Some of them got red in the other tank.
But I do notice some smaller shrimp that are already red.
I assume that is a sign of a strong red gene.


----------

